# Samsung Launches World’s First Interactive Smart TV Apps For Kids



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: HDTVTest


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

My dad purchased a Samsung a few years back and it was a higher model (something in the 900s) that had actual games and read-along stories and songs for kids. It was actually pretty good for the pre-school age kids.. Even for adults, it had bowling and some chasing game.. No apps since at that time, it wasn't available. Good to see that Samsung is adding more interactive tools.


----------

